

Parse explains their Cloudstack - yonasb
http://blog.leanstack.io/parse-explains-their-cloudstack/

======
krallin
The title used is extremely misleading: CloudStack [1] actually is software
that lets one build their own Cloud, but Parse is not using it, they're using
AWS.

Calling it a "Cloud Stack", and not "Cloudstack", would have probably been
more appropriate.

Also, the CloudStack name actually is trademarked by the ASF.

    
    
      [1]: http://cloudstack.apache.org/

~~~
tehwebguy
Glad you posted this, the title originally had me wondering if "cloudstack"
was a new generic term for "stack", with the implication that the stack used
cloud services, or if it was a name-brand product they were using.

------
bsaul
i'm always a bit disappointed when somebody says in an article "here's my
stack : i'm using amazon". It's almost as useful as saying "i'm using a
server".

i'd like to know the web server technology, coding language, database
technology, and scaling and replication technology. Then we'll have something
to talk about.

~~~
desigooner
It'd be nice if they had something about how their infrastructure is setup and
the rationale behind the decisions they made in selecting certain services
over others.

At this point, it's just some filler text about what the company is and the
"services" they use; There's not much to learn here except find one or two new
services which might have been shown off on HN at some point of time or the
other.

Right now, It's almost like a list of items on Referly; only that these items
are web services.

------
WayneDB
I think this company's name really throws me off. I keep forgetting what they
do and invariably I think "They offer some kind of parsing service".

~~~
tehwebguy
That's not even the worst part - searching for a Parse specific issue usually
requires "parse.com" in the query (with the quotes) because it's such a common
word in programming.

That said, I'm a happy customer!

